# lighting



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

well i just baught this light its 6 feet long has 3 50/50 bulbs in it all 3 are 55 watt..

so uh what kinda plants can i have with this... my tank is 135 gal


----------



## alphozo (Dec 12, 2003)

you need to get rid of the 50/50 bulbs cause those wont help plants, you can replace them with something that will help, around 6700k


----------



## alphozo (Dec 12, 2003)

the best aquatic plant website out there is plants!


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

these bulbs are 6500k does that matter


----------



## alphozo (Dec 12, 2003)

just fine, i actually bought 18k on accident and they seem to be doing fine. so it stands to reason 200k isnt going to make too much of a difference


----------



## alphozo (Dec 12, 2003)

but if its 50/50 thats 50% actinic that is meant for saltwater that will do nothing for plants, i read somewhere that the actinic which is meant for corals will help some wierd strain of algae (cant back that up)


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

> i read somewhere that the actinic which is meant for corals will help some wierd strain of algae (cant back that up)


I have also heard this becasue I was going to buy coral bubls for my freshwater. I was told it would grow plants good though because they are very much alike to natural sunlight and they dont filter out UVB (<probably wrong abbreviation) rays or something which is good for plants. If you want you can experiment with what you have and if it doesnt turn out then just change the bulbs. I ended up buying plant and aqaurium bubls from canadian tire for 5.99 each and a 48 " light strip to go with them for 13.99.


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

well uh.. wut kinda bulb should i get.. that will fit in this thing lol


----------



## alphozo (Dec 12, 2003)

how many inches? what size tank? do you have money for power compacts?


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

the fixture is 6 feet long my tank is a 135 gallon and what are power compacts lol

this lighting crap is confusing hehe


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

pic of the light i got now


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

any comments


----------

